# Klean Frame



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Do any of you guys own one of these tools? I saw it in snow business magazine today. It's a underbody wash tool that works off your pressure washer. I couldn't find any reviews online. I might get one someday if it works well.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I sell a couple versions of those.

one is the TUW Under Carriage Cleaner by Mosmatic


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Now that was neat.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

This is the other one, it's a combo of an 18" under carriage wash and a surface cleaner for floors. It is a lighter duty version but if you're using it for occasional use it's a great option.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

How much does the smaller unit sell for? What is the minimum PSI powerwasher it will work with?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

fordfisherman, I sent you a pm.


The Mosmatic ones are rated max 4000psi and max volume of 13gpm
The small combo is rated for 1000-4000psi, and a max volume of 8gpm

While psi is important, volume is key for best results, either one a would recommend a minimum of 5gpm @ 3000psi. You can match the spray tips to what your pump is rated for to maintain pressure.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody else notice neither the manufacturer nor a dealer wants to tell us how much they cost? If you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive. Northern tool sells the Mosmatic, feel free to compare prices. 

The base Mosmatic Undercarriage Cleaner $1110.29

Mosmatic High Lift Undercarriage Cleaner is $1310.74
This one is better for trucks, large equipment as it shoots 3-5' up, but can be too high to fit under cars

Mosmatic Undercarriage Cleaner Protection Gaurd Plate $149.65
This protects the arm and nozzles from debris fall onto it.


18" combo under carriage and surface cleaner $884.61


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

You got to love your under carriage at that price! Did some one say oscillating lawn sprinkler?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

NOTHING will clean like a heated pressure washer. Good luck doing that with a lawn sprinkler


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are a bit pricey.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

A lawn sprinkler does a good job. I run it for 10-15 under the bed, the cab/ bed and the engine bay. It's a little bit of work but a lot cheaper than that unit.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Take the plow off and run through an automatic car wash with underbody flush. 8 bucks. I have better things to do than roll that thing under and around my trucks. Like take a nap. They will only last so long anyway. Leaving them out in the cold instead of a warm shop goes further with longevity than that.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know of any automatic wash bays around me that'll fit dumptrucks through.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

We use the surface cleaner in the summer. Now we have a new use for it! They are well built.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Hammerstein can you pm me your info?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

OhioPlower;1977356 said:


> I don't know of any automatic wash bays around me that'll fit dumptrucks through.


Or that clean with more than 3 little nozzles like a kitchen sink sprayer


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i bought one at home depot. to clean the shop floor couldnt it just be modified aka flipped over to pressure wash the under side of a truck


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

CARDOCTOR;1977553 said:


> i bought one at home depot. to clean the shop floor couldnt it just be modified aka flipped over to pressure wash the under side of a truck


I'm sure it could, just need to put a set of wheels on it


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

OhioPlower;1977356 said:


> I don't know of any automatic wash bays around me that'll fit dumptrucks through.


Then lift the box and spray it off with a pressure washer. Soak the frame and underbody/box with dieseldrain oil mix with a pump sprayer.. And if you are worried about a few drips while applying that put some cardboard down first.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I undercoat my trucks every year.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Undercoating only covers the rust. Drain oil doesn't let it start.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Italiano67;1977986 said:


> Undercoating only covers the rust. Drain oil doesn't let it start.


While I agree with the undercoating........


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Italiano67;1977986 said:


> Undercoating only covers the rust. Drain oil doesn't let it start.


I buy my trucks new and undercoat them as soon as I get them. Rust is minimal for me...


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Undercoating is one of the WORST things to do to any truck. It traps moisture an rots ways until you have a huge hole


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Diesel_brad;1978389 said:


> Undercoating is one of the WORST things to do to any truck. It traps moisture an rots ways until you have a huge hole


If done right it's good. My 04 duramax was in great shape when I sold it, minimal rust, I plowed ALOT of snow with it. Cab corners were as strong as the day it came off the dealer lot. The truck had factory fender flares but when I had them off ALL paint was intact and not bubbled. You must've had someone do a half job on yours in my opinion.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I always undercoated my trucks before they started to rust. Or maybe I should undercoat them after they rust?


----------

